
Please Google, let us revert to the classic Gmail look - firic
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/gmail/465HItQGwVI/_QQsSD6TAQAJ
======
dreamcompiler
Same thing happened with Google maps a couple of years ago. They changed the
UI to one a lot less functional, gave users an option to use the old UI for a
while, then took it away. Now we're stuck with gmaps that are much worse than
they used to be.

Product managers at Google (and everywhere else) don't get promoted for
leaving good products alone.

~~~
djsumdog
The layout takes up more of the screen, which I kinda like, but my issue was
always how terrible terribly slow it is now. It's so laggy, compared to
competitors like Here and OSM. The Fruit co could probably give Google a run
if they opened up a web version.

Google Maps on Android is almost entirely unusable now. It's so god damn slow
on my Sony Z5c running Lineage. The combination of Maps and Google Services
updates has thrown any type of efficiency out the window.

New releases should use less memory and be faster, especially if they do the
exact same god damn thing! Google doesn't care, because they expect users to
migrate to newer phones every two years. I don't want to generate more
e-waste, have repaired several things on my phone several times and don't want
to just consume consume consume.

It'd be nice if there was some company to take up that space and create more
tools that run on older devices, but unfortunately there'd be no real way to
make money at it; no one is demanding it em mass.

~~~
ravenstine
I've found this to be true of every piece of Google software. The only app by
Google I still have on my phone is Gmail, and that's because I haven't updated
it in a really long time. Everything else I've replaced with some alternative.

I'm not sure why you think such a company needs to exist. Almost all apps run
fine on my Samsung Galaxy S5, except for anything made by Google or Samsung.
With Samsung I think their software engineering is incompetent, but I think
with Google there's probably a lot of pressure to "just make it work" that the
engineers mostly test on the latest and greatest Android. Plus I'm sure
there's an unspoken rule not to allow older phones to be too useful for too
long.

~~~
baud147258
What alternatives for Google products do you use for browser and for maps?

------
JamesAdir
The UI is horrible and it has already been discussed in many places, but to me
the slowness is the no.1 problem. I thought it was just a hiccup when they had
it on optional mode, but now it's plain slow. I've tried on different
connections and different browsers and they all seem to generate the same
result. Super slow loading times of the interface and the emails. I still
remember when gmail was the fastest kid on the block or when they've optimized
chrome for a faster gmail. But now I'm really looking into alternatives. Last
week I've switched from chrome to firefox because of the synced login thing,
and gmail will be a bit more complex to change instantly but I'll surely find
a way.

~~~
themodelplumber
Man, last week a friend asked me to set him up with an email account through
Dreamhost shared hosting. My first reaction was "who does this anymore" but
after 10 minutes passed (he already had a website there) I was sending him
IMAP server information and thinking, "I have got to move on something like
this, I'll bet it's 200% faster than current GMail." It's not going to be a
GSuite-level toolset for him, of course, but wow, simple email like that is a
huge portion of my personal use case.

~~~
m_mueller
Isn’t spam the main problem nowadays? I find a hosted mail unusable without
some spamfilter in front that is either costly or comes with your corporate
accounts.

~~~
Kovah
I don't think so. I was using a selfhosted email for years and never had any
problems with spam. You just need to configure your email services to use some
DNS block lists like those: zen.spamhaus.org bl.spamcop.net and so on. Also,
setup DMARC and SPF entries for your domain.
[https://dmarc.org/](https://dmarc.org/)

~~~
jraph
I have been using self hosted email for two years, spam, I have received < 5
spam emails targeted to my personal email address. Last spammy email was in
February. Those mails were impersonating a read friend of mine and real people
we both knew or they knew were in CC.

I did receive:

\- several spam emails by week until May on another domain I host (at
info@<domain> and contact@<domain>, easy to filter out)

\- one spam last month at info@<mypersonaldomain>, also easy to filter out.

All of these spammy emails came from OVH IPs.

It's interesting to see that I haven't received any spam to personalized email
addresses I give to stuff that need an email for registration so far.

edit: actually, I just received a spammy email at info@<domain>. So weird. Not
from OVH this time.

------
miles
If you've got a reasonably fast connection and machine, the "load basic HTML
(for slow connections)" link at bottom right disappears almost instantly when
loading the Gmail web interface.

You can use this direct link to the basic HTML version:

[http://mail.google.com/mail/h/](http://mail.google.com/mail/h/)

but Google's not quite done with you yet, presenting this message along with
two buttons:

 _Do you really want to use HTML Gmail?_

 _You’re about to use a version of Gmail designed for slower connections and
legacy browsers. To get all of Gmail’s features, including inbox categories,
images, and quick actions, please use the latest version of Gmail
(recommended)._

 _Take me to latest Gmail | I 'd like to use HTML Gmail_

Selecting the latter button allows you to enjoy an interface from a simpler
time.

~~~
codedokode
Also, HTML version works even with JS disabled.

------
bsimpson
Speaking personally (I happen to work at Google, but not on mail):

The combinatorics of supporting multiple versions of a product get expensive
very quickly. It's the same reason that web platform changes now affect
evergreen browsers directly (even with the occasional breaking change), rather
than introducing more modes like quirks and strict.

Every variant you introduce grows the surface area for bugs and security
issues, and adds at least one more case to consider when implementing new
functionality. Even if you froze the featureset in the old UI, you'd still
need to maintain compatibility with it as the backend evolves. It's not as
simple as just leaving the old codebase running on a server somewhere.

If Google wanted to invest in multiple mail products, it wouldn't have end-of-
lifed Inbox.

~~~
JoshuaAshton
I mean... if it takes 23 seconds to load on my machine, and the old version
took less than 3, maybe its not worth maintaining the new version to begin
with. Just a thought.

~~~
hoffs
If it takes 23 seconds to load you definitely have an issue and not new Gmail.

~~~
bad_user
I disagree, if it took 3 seconds to load and now it takes 23, given mostly the
same features, it means the software is broken, not the hardware it runs on.

~~~
joshuamorton
I think the point is moreso that 23 seconds is abnormal, not the experience of
most users, and therefore likely either not consistent for you (maybe your
WiFi connection dropped) or due to some wierd configuration on your end.

(Technically speaking, I work on Gmail, but unrelated to this)

~~~
londons_explore
Mine takes 21 seconds to fully load, including the tasks and calendar sidebar
from a fresh browser start with no caches and cookies, but only timing from
clicking the sign in button.

~~~
joshuamorton
I think that's misleading. I tested a few times this morning, and had clean-
cache "load" times of 10-35 seconds, but I could use the app within 5 and
chrome devtools showed ready in under 10.

So I'm curious what your metric is. Is it until the last resource is fully
rendered in devtools, until the ready action fires, or until you can actually
do things?

~~~
explainplease
Do you hear yourself? You said to him:

> 23 seconds is abnormal, not the experience of most users, and therefore
> likely either not consistent for you (maybe your WiFi connection dropped) or
> due to some wierd configuration on your end.

And then you said:

> I tested a few times this morning, and had clean-cache "load" times of 10-35
> seconds

And the middle of that range is 22.5 seconds. And you accuse him (a commenter
on HN) of being so inexperienced that he can't distinguish between a new UI's
very slow load times and _his WiFi disconnecting_?

> (Technically speaking, I work on Gmail, but unrelated to this)

Is everyone on the Gmail team like this? If so, no wonder we're having these
problems. Google _just won 't listen._

The first thing I noticed about the new UI, and the thing I notice every time
I load it, is that it takes 5-10 times as long to load as the former UI. It's
just yet another reason to migrate off of Gmail for me.

~~~
joshuamorton
If you read the rest of the comment, you'd see that the relevant load time was
<5 seconds, and that the longer load time was misleading. I was checking to
see if the way they were measuring was useful or not. They clarified, and for
some reason what was taking 3-5 seconds for me across multiple machines takes
them 5x that. In other words, I was asking what his benchmark was, because
it's easy to stumble into a misleading one, even for an experienced user.

I mentioned wifi dropping because that's exactly the reason it took 35 seconds
to load. Every other time was sub 15.

Please follow the guidelines and respond to the strongest possible
interpretation of what I'm saying, which is on fact trying to understand the
issue, not in fact blaming someone. There's no reason to be rude or
accusatory.

~~~
explainplease
> Please follow the guidelines and respond to the strongest possible
> interpretation of what I'm saying, which is on fact trying to understand the
> issue, not in fact blaming someone. There's no reason to be rude or
> accusatory.

It would be good if you would do the same. Your comments to him seem to not
follow those guidelines.

------
dpcan
Interesting. I switched to the new Gmail, and I actually can't remember what
the old one looked like already. I'm sure Google will do just fine ignoring
all these requests and their billion+ users will adapt.

~~~
flattone
I got in a bad car accident. Neck back hurt. I can't remember what it felt
like before. Not sure I'm better off now.

~~~
manquer
You are not.. the car manufacturer is better off , since you can't remember it
is their flault..

~~~
flattone
The comment was meant to be analogous to remembering an incident and tracing a
time where my prrception was positive.

Was not meant to show tracing producer/consumer value/fault.

------
annadane
Seen this type of comment thread before countless times on the Google support
forum. They'll placate the complainers by saying they're listening to feedback
and then only pay heed to the positive comments and not change a thing. De
rigeur for businesses. The general type of dishonesty is quite amazing. Yes,
people are maybe excessively resistant to change, but when everyone is telling
you something sucks, your customers, who do you listen to, them or your
marketing department, oh wait, don't answer that.

~~~
Freak_NL
The folks at Google aren't idiots. They now that there is a vocal minority of
complainers, most of whom will accept the new UI after a week or two. For a
customer base the size of GMail, placating every complaint is just not in the
interest of their business.

That is one of the downsides of dominant marker players. Microsoft had the
same leverage with Windows 10 (this round of complaints feels similar,
although the focus is different).

People who don't like it should use IMAP/SMTP (until GMail shuts that down),
or vote with their wallet and go somewhere else. The world could do with more
competition for email.

~~~
codedokode
By the way, to use IMAP/SMTP you will need to switch "enable unsecure apps" in
Google Account preferences. Google considers all auth methods except OAuth2 to
be insecure (and OAuth2 doesn't work in my slightly outdated version of
Thunderbird). But I think the opposite: with OAuth2 the token is stored on
your device, with password auth the password is not stored anywhere.

~~~
pas
That stored token is the same as a long lived session cookie, providing the
same level of security.

------
Nicksil
It just force-updated for me. I had clicked the "wait two weeks" (or however
many weeks) prompts, delaying the inevitable, but had thought I would at least
still be able to click the "revert" button as soon as the change occurred.
There was no button this time.

So I clicked through to the "simple HTML" version as soon as the link
presented itself at the bottom of the fancy new splash screen and have been a
little less unhappy ever since.

Now I just need to quit talking about it and finally finish my move out of
Google's house. Everything else is out except for the email. The damn email.

~~~
vvanders
Yup, the 5s+ delay difference with the new version was the exact kick in the
butt I needed to finish my migration to fastmail.

------
alphakappa
Everyone hates UI changes. Wait 6 months and it will be the new normal.

~~~
itake
Seriously, every time big company does large UX change, there is a post like
this asking how to revert.

Sources:

Facebook -
[https://www.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=1020032...](https://www.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=10200320024496476)

Reddit -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/redesign/comments/8w03ms/is_it_poss...](https://www.reddit.com/r/redesign/comments/8w03ms/is_it_possible_to_permanently_keep_old_reddit/)

~~~
inpdx
Old reddit is still available and still better.

~~~
ndnxhs
New reddit is insanely slow. Just touch your mouse and it fires off 30 network
requests.

------
prepend
I don’t understand why gmail ties their functionality to skins so much in
gmail. This is the third time they’ve forced a UI change for no functional
reason, just that they wanted easier maintenance.

I really got bugged in 2011 when they got rid of their terminal theme [0].

I don’t think this is a UI issue, I think it’s just poor design where a skin
would somehow not perform well. It seems pretty easy to maintain different
simple skins or to provide an API.

[0]
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/?noredirect=true#!top...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/?noredirect=true#!topic/gmail/k8IpCevPTpI)

------
carlospwk
This is one of those things where I'm baffled by how strongly people feel
about the re-design. In fact it doesn't even feel like a 're-design' to me
since the layout is more or less identical to the previous version. I've had
zero issues with using the updated look and I actually enjoy that it looks
more modern now. If you don't like it, why not just switch to an actual email
client and forget about the web interface?

~~~
oliveshell
The issue that I (and countless others) have is that the new interface is
agonizingly slow to use.

I could give a hoot about the redesign, but the fact that it now regularly
takes 5-10 seconds to switch to my “sent” or “drafts” folders— an action which
happened practically instantly in 2008– is unacceptable and has prompted me to
begin migrating to another email service.

I know I could use Thunderbird— which I used to— but I’ve come to rely on the
web app for access away from my own computers. I’m preliminarily quite happy
with Fastmail.

------
gedy
It's funny, I absolutely love Inbox, but that's going away in favor of the
"improved" Gmail which supposedly incorporated many things from Inbox - but I
can't stand the new Gmail either.

~~~
kevsim
Ditto. I finally bit the bullet this week and made the switch from Inbox back
to Gmail since Inbox is headed to the guillotine.

So far I’m finding it awful. Miss my bundling and I miss swiping to snooze on
iOS (swiping both directions archives in iOS though I’ve heard it’s
configurable in Android)

------
dschuler
Scrolling the list of emails is very choppy on Safari, and works on Chrome and
Firefox. How annoying. We're entering a new browser monoculture where
something only has to work on Chrome :/

I think it's a good time to test out a few self-hosted email clients, perhaps
storing emails on a mail server that retrieves incoming mail from gmail, and
sends out via gmail as well to avoid the authentication/blacklisting/spam
filtering hassles.

RainLoop looks pretty good for a web client. Any suggestions on clients or
mail servers (only to fetch mail from gmail or outlook)?

~~~
diminish
on firefox, it doesn't open the message, when i click on it after search. i
had to revert back to html.

------
nemothekid
My biggest problem with the new UI is the font. Roboto, or whatever font they
are using, is terrible to read a lot of small text. I wish the font could be
set to Helvetica or disable web fonts for Gmail.

~~~
throwaway2048
ublock/umatrix can disable web fonts for a domain.

------
mehrdadn
Not sure how many people have noticed, but there are 3 Gmail UIs that I've
been seeing in the past few weeks. One is the entirely-new UI, one is the
classic UI, and one is a subtly-modified version of the classic UI. It's hard
to distinguish between the last two, but one way to tell is if you see "Sent"
instead of the usual "Sent Mail". For some reason I seem to be switched back-
and-forth between the two occasionally. I'm confused why they even improved
that UI though, since it seems they want to shift everyone to the new UI.

And of course I hate the new UI. The information density is low and the
graphics are (e.g. the Important and Star markers) visibly blurry under non-96
DPI.

------
gushie
I don't mind the UI so much, besides the speed. My issue is that sometimes it
just doesn't work. I click on an email to open it and nothing happens, even if
I wait a while. I end up having to reload the page. It's somewhat frustrating.

------
vmware513
I'm a big fun of the latest GMail and of the modern Google Map. I think, their
changes are usually based on thorough UX research. It is normal, there are a
strong minority, who cannot get used to new user interfaces and cannot accept
changes... Luckily there are alternative services, so they can use something
else. ;)

~~~
realusername
They are better UX-wise yes but they are also much slower, that's my problem
with it. I don't really care to have fancy animations if it takes 5 more
seconds to load and 3 more seconds when I click on something. The new Google
Maps is bad enough that I use only the phone app now.

~~~
symlinkk
Do you have specific examples? Everything is instantaneous for me.

~~~
realusername
Just loading the empty Google maps page (just
[https://maps.google.com](https://maps.google.com)) takes at least 5 seconds
for me. During that time, it's doing so much stuff in the background that it
makes the input on the left lag, so during that time, you realistically cannot
do much, otherwise you risk to mistype your search.

Every Zoom/Unzoom animation is lagging a lot, the problem is they added that
everywhere to make it fancier:

\- When you click on a result

\- when you click on the arrows on the destination screen

\- when you enter a destination

\- when you click on another type of transport (car, public transport...)

So all those actions are lagging because of that.

It's probably because they only spent time to optimise it in Chrome but I
don't care, I prefer to stop to use GMaps than to use Chrome.

~~~
Mystrl
Might just be you. It loads in under a second for me.

~~~
realusername
On which browser? On my case if I open Chrome it loads under a second as well,
but I'm using Firefox unfortunately.

------
phreack
The symbolic language they've added was the last straw for me. Gmail is the
last Google product I'm using and I'm now working on getting away from it. I
really can't tell what each button does now without a label, and I've lost a
few mails due to it.

------
Xunxi
I prefer email clients to web-mail. I have multiple email addresses so I use
email clients to manage my accounts; contacts, calendar, meeting schedule
lookups, view multiple mail accounts, reply from multiple mail accounts, less
passwords to remember etc.

Even though I'm using something else, Eudora still rocks by the way.
[http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/the-eudora-email-
client...](http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/the-eudora-email-client-
source-code/)

------
TheSpiceIsLife
I don’t consider there to be anything technically interesting here, neither
with regard to design. Flag and move on.

As others have mentioned: a vocal minority always dislike UI changes, but in
six months it will be the new normal.

One thing I will say though, it’s starting to look like we’ve run out of
_good_ UI changes and what we’re served up now is the refried beans / day old
reheated leftovers of UI design.

Anyway, the elephant in the room is: move away from Gmail / free email
services. Email, for me, is way too important to have no paid support.

~~~
inlined
>> Email, for me, is way too important to have no paid support

Paid support (and other features) is $1.99/mo.

[https://one.google.com/about](https://one.google.com/about)

~~~
bad_user
Not available in my country.

Also, paid support is just one piece of the puzzle. More important is to not
be locked in.

So buy your own domain and if you really want Gmail then pay for G Suite.

------
cycrutchfield
Please Google, let us keep Inbox

------
sandov
That's what we get for still using gmail in 2018. I'm migrating to paid email
next month.

------
nailer
For me it's not about look but speed: Gmail simply can't put text in the
compose box as fast as I can type it.

Gmail is the slowest web app I use.

From what I've read Google, for whatever reason, don't care about Gmail perf
and use slow deprecated APIs in Firefox and Edge even when faster ones are
available. The DOM looks like garbage with massive amounts of unnecessary
elements.

It's basically the opposite pf everything every Chrome Developer Advocate says
about web performance.

~~~
krrrh
I switched to using the macOS mail app for the first time in years, and was
kind of blown away by how fast it was. Native apps still have their place.

~~~
jeffbax
Yeah, to me Webmail is a backup not a default. Naturally Gmail is a bit
nonstandard there too, but by and large functional.

~~~
nailer
Fastmail is web based and still way faster than gMail

------
kolderman
I still have the option to use old gmail thankfully.

They did the same thing to YouTube, however there is a nice Chrome extension
to force the old version.

------
williamstein
The main gmail.com now forces me to use the horrible new design. However, I
manage a for-pay Google apps domain (@sagemath.com) for my company, and it
still lets me use the classic look. Does anybody know if I will also be forced
to switch to the new horrible design for my for-pay Google apps domain? The
new Gmail design actually gives me a pretty intense sense of _motion sickness_
\-- I feel I have a genuine accessibility issue with it and really hate it,
and will have to consider migrating off of gmail if they don't provide their
classic UI.

------
gabrielblack
\- It's _slow_

\- It's _ugly_

\- It's a _bad UX_

I am so disappointed that this one is the first complaint about a software I'm
writing after Windows ME. So, a "welcome" to GMail ME. Please, Google correct
it or give us back the previous version.

------
microwavecamera
I can't stand the new gmail. It's ridiculously slow and doesn't do anything
new. The trick I've been using to get around having to use the new interface
is using the mobile interface instead. Here's the link:

[https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/mp](https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/mp)

You might have to log out completely. It works consistently when I open it in
a private window on Firefox 62. Also you'll probably get a prompt to install
the mobile app, just click the "not interested" link at the bottom of the
page. Your mileage may vary.

------
akras14
I call it Death by Redesign - [https://www.alexkras.com/death-by-
redesign/](https://www.alexkras.com/death-by-redesign/)

------
jraph
People who switch mail providers: maybe use your own domain with the new
provider, so you don't have to change your email address next time.

------
djsumdog
In 2012 I switched back to running my own e-mail. I realize there are
reliability issues sending stuff out to Google/Microsoft (and yes, I have the
correct DKIM, SPF and DMARC records), but I'm still happier running my own.

I use Thunderbird and Roundcube, but I could also use Evolution if I wanted to
or Microsoft Mail on my Windows machine or even fire up Squirlmail in a docker
container.

~~~
system2
Overcomplicated for an average user. Doesn't apply to 99.99% of the population
unfortunately.

~~~
Freak_NL
Frankly, neither do the complaints about the new UI voiced here.

~~~
michaelmrose
You don't think anyone uses browsers other than Chrome or wants to access mail
faster than 7 seconds to load contents?

~~~
Freak_NL
I think these people exist, and that their complaints are valid. I also think
that the percentage of people who complain about it is not significant enough
for Google to perceive this as more than a minor public relations issue.

1‰ of GMail's users complaining effectively means that a lot of people are
miffed, but it may well be that this is totally acceptable and expected as far
as Google is concerned.

~~~
michaelmrose
The majority of average users now access their email via their phones. Desktop
access to email should focus on the people that actually use it.

------
fh973
The mail part might be fine, but they completely broke the editing
functionality of the task list. No more merging/splitting items.

------
sergiotapia
The app has become unbearable slow with no tangible benefit to me as an end
user. I would revert to simple gmail in a heartbeat.

------
ttty
It's so sloooooooooow

------
Simulacra
I’m using the standard HTML mode. The new scheme is just awful and too
confusing.

------
Tharkun
If this makes even one user switch away from gmail, that'll be a win in my
book. I hope Google continues treating their users and products like garbage,
until none are left.

------
robben1234
Let people have Inbox and old Gmail. Why do we as users need to live through
every time when Google decides to change for the sake of change?

------
begriffs
Why not use a desktop/mobile mail client of your choice to access gmail over
open protocols? Then they can clown up the web UI all they want and it won't
matter to you.

~~~
system2
If you are using multiple machines, your desktop client will be a huge
headache to set up each. Business computers at work have outlook, but
personally, I cannot use the client(s) for my 6+ separate computers. Browser
email is the way to go.

~~~
matthewmacleod
Mmm I’m sure you accept that’s an extreme minority requirement.

Anyway, what’s painful about setting up multiple clients?

~~~
system2
Gigabytes of data per account. Sync issues. If you are asking, you probably
never suffered from these.

------
_ttg
Am I blind or what? I have not noticed a single change to my account, not at
least in the last 2 weeks. Is there a screenshot of said changes I can check?

~~~
firic
Here's a side by side comparison
[https://i.imgur.com/Nm7LahL.png](https://i.imgur.com/Nm7LahL.png)

~~~
_ttg
Oh, right. I guess I _did_ notice the change but sort of seamlessly just moved
on. Aside from the sidebar(s), I still honestly don't notice any significant
difference.

------
mabedan
“Everything is round”

The only way to settle this one, is to wait for one of the following groups of
people to go extinct:

\- those who like round things \- those who like rectangles

------
thinkingemote
The main thing for me is that the themes have not been updated for 7 years,
and they only work by applying a background image now.

------
kyriakos
While at is please KEEP Inbox. I went back to Gmail now that Inbox is being
discontinued and its like going back to stone age.

------
ryanbertrand
I don’t mind it. What are the biggest issues?

~~~
flattone
One response I have is that it was vaguely perfect approx 6 years ago. And
it's just clinkier feeling in terms of responsiveness and visual apace
efficiently . . And probably a better point is to say: I might be wrong at the
analysis level/efficiency numbers. . But if my brain is stressed out from the
change enough that I'm laying here on a Saturday ranting and getting worked up
on this apparently along with others here, prioritising this over normal
leisure & conversing /entertaining out of town guests... There may be some
unnamed metric here that isn't measured and represents a negative impact on
users?

------
wetpaws
I ended up reverting to basic html mode. It took some time to get used to, but
everything is miles faster.

------
NikolaeVarius
Ive been debating a full move to protonmail. Or is fastmail the big current
alternative?

------
zeusk
I just switched to Outlook.com and basic HTML mode for when I HAVE to use my
old email.

------
alexnewman
I want them to not kill Inbox!

------
enriquto
you can still use the pure html interface which is perfectly functional and
extremely fast

------
elvirs
yes please

------
system2
The average user doesn't even know what SSL is, yet we are discussing round
boxes in Gmail and 2+ second delay. Literally, no one cares, google knows this
too.

Yet another meaningless google discussion.

------
partycoder
Gmail's user base = billions of people.

A few hundred upset users can be misleading.

~~~
felixgallo
Or, representative.

~~~
partycoder
This only means many users are upset.

But even if they were 100,000, that would be a small fraction of the user base
and you could still say the user base is either indifferent or satisfied with
the change.

~~~
Nicksil
>But even if they were 100,000

That would still be representative. A sample. I don't understand your
argument.

~~~
system2
Simply put, normies count. Not us. Even if 1% (few million users?) are upset
now, this wouldn't make google change their mind serving 99% unaware users.

~~~
matthewmacleod
This is how we get crap everywhere.

“It’s fine, only people who know what they’re talking about eilll realise how
slow it is” is a _terrible_ view to have when developing a piece of software!

------
radicalgold
I was so used to the old design, it was more functional to me

------
desperatelover
Idk but I always hate on the new redesign until I get used to it. The only
exception being reddit - still using the old reddit design

------
erikb
The thing is that someone saying "I don't like the new UI" doesn't say
anything. Always when you change something that more than 10 people use at
least one person will be unhappy with a change.

What they hopefully do is check the metrics, e.g. of how many people switch to
desktop mail clients and basic html view.

And honestly the new UI doesn't disrupt my workflow that much. You can like or
not like the roundedness or that it got slower, but the workflow can stay
almost the same. Therefore I'd say the current change is at least better then
when they switched to teh Google-plus-everything mode a few years ago and
fucked up all processes and all static links.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
So the most elite software organization in the world _could_ have made it even
shittier, but they didn't.

They probably consulted the Abuser's Handbook to find that you have to boil
the frog slowly.

Clearly they _did_ check the metrics for users switching to the old gmail
interface, because they removed the option to revert.

